
China Will Build Largest Super Particle Collider - lelf
http://guardianlv.com/2014/07/china-will-build-largest-super-particle-collider/
======
noobermin
Ffs stop with this! s (center of mass energy squared) does not need to get
larger if what matters is statistics! Things like rep rate and number per
second are more interesting quantities to improce, imho.

The future I want to see are smaller accelerators driven by things like laser
and plasma acceleration. We don't need another LHC.

